# Lord of the Fireflies vs Lilycolo: Take II



## JackPK (Aug 24, 2015)

[size=+2]*Lord of the Fireflies vs Lilycolo II*[/size]



Lord of the Fireflies said:


> *Format:* 3 vs. 3 Singles
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 168 hours, 42 minutes, π + _ei_ seconds
> *Banned moves:* OHKOes, Attract, Endeavor, Super Fang, Direct Healing (Including Pain Split). Chills limited to 2 / pokémon.
> ...


*Lord of the Fireflies's active squad*

 *Alice in Chain Chomps* the female Mawile <Intimidate> @ Sachet
 *Lewis Knaveburn* the male Monferno <Blaze> @ Lucky Egg (5 EXP = 1 damage bonus point)
 *Autumn of Ambitions* the female Snorunt <Ice Body> @ Dawn Stone
 *Jules Vernfield* the male Accelgor <Hydration> @ Reaper Cloth
 *Dame Noire* the female Absol <Pressure> @ Electirizer
 *Hats Justhats* the male Dunsparce <Serene Grace> @ Rocky Helmet
 *Rose Spookheart* the female Misdreavus <Levitate> @ Dusk Stone
 *Keyrielle Phlebotinum* the female Klefki <Prankster> @ Red Card
 *Epitaph for a Despised Coward* the female Pumpkaboo (Small Size) <Frisk> @ Link Cable
 *Mia Rhinestone* the female Sneasel <Inner Focus> @ Razor Claw


*Lilycolo's active squad*

 *Cynderella* the female Cyndaquil <Blaze> @ Charcoal
 *Twitchwing* the female Fletchling <Gale Wings> @ Sharp Beak
 *Rex* the male Meowth <Technician> @ Silk Scarf
 *Mabus* the male Flaaffy <Static> @ Magnet
 *Aurora* the female Ralts <Synchronize>
 *Spirit* the female Lotad <Swift Swim> @ Water Stone
 *Don't Mess With Hilda* the female Mankey <Anger Point>
 *Larry* the male Eevee <Adaptability> @ Lucky Egg
 *Omen* the male Misdreavus <Levitate>
 *Bubbie* the male Bulbasaur <Chlorophyll> @ Sun Stone

(Until Butterfree uploads the shiny sprites to the forums, we're gonna pretend that everything's unshiny.)

The RNG says:

Lilycolo sends out first
Lord of the Fireflies sends out and commands
Lilycolo commands

Also, will there be a damage cap in this battle?


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Aug 24, 2015)

damn, I forgot about that. Let's make it 50%.


----------



## Herbe (Sep 2, 2015)

OH SORRY I JUST KINDA DROPPED OFF THE FACE OF THE EARTH RIGHT AFTER I STARTED NOT ONE, BUT TWO BATTLES

pls dun dq me

let's see

how about *Larry* (∪・(∵ᴥ∵)・∪)


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Sep 3, 2015)

Hats, then. 

well,... HM.

MR. HATS. TODAY IS YOUR *JOUR DE GLOIRE.* I SEE YOU'RE WEARING YOUR FAVORITE HAT. I HOPE IT WILL COME IN USEFUL. VERY WELL. BEGIN WITH *AGILITY* TO INCREASE MANOEUVRABILITY ON TERRAIN. CHAIN WITH *HEADBUTT* (USE HELMET) TO GAIN TACTICAL ADVANTAGE OVER OPPONENT. IF OPPONENT WOULD PROTECT AGAINST A STRIKE OF YOURS, COIL. IF OPPONENT MAKES USE OF _DOME OF SHINING GOLGEN ENERGY_ (a.k.a. REFLECT), CALL FORTH *ANCIENTPOWER*.

*Agility ~ Headbutt / Coil / Ancientpower x2*


----------



## JackPK (Sep 9, 2015)

*48-hour DQ warning for Lilycolo.*


----------



## Herbe (Sep 10, 2015)

LARRY THE FUTURE LEAFEON. WELCOME, WELCOME

first you know what you gotta do, larry?

make das *SMALL SUBSTITUTE* LARRY

then *SYNCHRONOISE HAPPILY*

then *YAWN* WITH THE FORCE OF A THOUSAND SLEEPING CATS

then give me a hug in the in-between time.you done gud.  ily larry

*MAKING OF PETITE SUB ~SYCHRONIZATION OF NOISE ~ YAWNING OF DECEPTIVE TIREDNESS*


----------



## JackPK (Sep 13, 2015)

*[size=+2]Lord of the Fireflies vs Lilycolo: Round One[/size]*



Spoiler: Arena



*Format:* 3 vs. 3 Singles
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 168 hours, 42 minutes, π + _ei_ seconds
*Banned moves:* OHKOes, Attract, Endeavor, Super Fang, Direct Healing (Including Pain Split). Chills limited to 2 / pokémon. 

*Arena:* The Berry Orchard

The Berry Orchard is a fairly simple arena. There's nothing really unusual in here; a lazy stream jogs across a grassy plain, with a sturdy wooden bridge granting passage from one side to the other. And berries, everywhere. Growing from the myriad of short trees and spiky bushes, scattered across the land by the winds, floating helplessly on the river, taken away by the modest current. 

Any Pokémon may use an action and some energy to find a berry of their liking, with its effect kicking in as soon as they meet the conditions and / or are ordered to eat it. For example, a Liechi Berry may not be eaten if the user is above 33% health. A berry obtained this way does not use up an item slot, and may not be Recycled. The energy necessary to find a berry depends on its rarity, of course - the energy percentage amounts to the half the price of the berry, rounded up. All the berry information necessary is available in the database, but a few of them are left out. Their effects are as described below:

[hide=BERRIES]

	
	
		
		
	


	



*Figy Berry:* Restores 15% health, but confuses Pokémon that dislike spicy food instead. Takes 7% energy to find.





*Wiki Berry:* Restores 15% health, but confuses Pokémon that dislike dry food instead. Takes 7% energy to find.





*Mago Berry:* Restores 15% health, but confuses Pokémon that dislike sweet food instead. Takes 7% energy to find.





*Aguav Berry:* Restores 15% health, but confuses Pokémon that dislike bitter food instead. Takes 7% energy to find.





*Iapapa Berry:* Restores 15% health, but confuses Pokémon that dislike sour food instead. Takes 7% energy to find.





*Razz Berry:* Raises Attack and Special Attack by one stage if the Pokémon likes spicy or dry food. Takes 2% energy to find.





*Bluk Berry:* Raises Special Attack and Speed by one stage if the Pokémon likes dry or sweet food. Takes 2% energy to find.





*Nanab Berry:* Raises Special Defense and Speed by one stage if the Pokémon likes bitter or sweet food. Takes 2% energy to find.





*Wepear Berry:* Raises Defense and Special Defense by one stage if the Pokémon likes sour or bitter food. Takes 2% energy to find.





*Pinap Berry:* Raises Attack and Defense by one stage if the Pokémon likes spicy or sour food. Takes 2% energy to find.





*Pomeg Berry:* Deals 3% damage, but greatly increases friendship. Takes 3% energy to find.





*Kelpsy Berry:* Lowers Attack by one stage, but greatly increases friendship. Takes 3% energy to find.





*Qualot Berry:* Lowers Defense by one stage, but greatly increases friendship. Takes 3% energy to find.





*Hondew Berry:* Lowers Special Attack by one stage, but greatly increases friendship. Takes 3% energy to find.





*Grepa Berry:* Lowers Special Defense by one stage, but greatly increases friendship. Takes 3% energy to find.





*Tamato Berry:* Lowers Speed by one stage, but greatly increases friendship. Takes 3% energy to find.





*Cornn Berry:* A berry from an ancient era. Grants the move Ancient Power and boosts its base power to 90 for two rounds. Grants Fossil Pokémon (as well as Relicanth) a boost in nostalgia (chance of secondary effects happening) as they remember the good old times. Takes 9% energy to find.





*Magost Berry:* A Berry that is widely said to have a finely balanced flavor. Grants the ability Sweet Veil and the move Sweet Scent, also doubling its effect, for two rounds. Takes 9% energy to find.





*Rabuta Berry:* A rare variety that is overgrown with hair. Grants the abilities Fur Coat for two rounds, after which the hair will shed and cure the Pokémon from all status afflictions it may have as well as any affliction caused by something sticking on its body (String Shot, Leech Seed, etc.). Takes 9% energy to find.





*Nomel Berry:* Quite sour. Just one bite makes it impossible to taste for three days. Pokémon that like sour food will have all stats increase by one stage for two rounds. Pokémon that dislike sour food will have all stats decrease by one stage for two rounds. Takes 9% energy to find.





*Spelon Berry:* So spicy is the Spelon Berry that, Fire type or not, Pokémon will try to breathe fire after eating a single one, effectively granting access to all fire-breathing moves for two rounds, but dealing 4% fire-type damage. Takes 9% energy to find.





*Pamtre Berry:* This Berry drifted from a faraway sea. It's filled with exotic flavors that grant otherworldly abilities, effectively granting the Pokémon's Hidden Ability for two rounds, or a random normal ability if it already has access to its Hidden Ability. Takes 9% energy to find.





*Watmel Berry:* Very sweet, but mostly very hydrating. Quenches any thirst, and as such the user will behave as thus it is affected by rain for two rounds. No weather-changing move or ability can change this. Takes 9% energy to find.





*Durin Berry:* It is so bitter, no one has ever eaten it as is. Pokémon will rather use its spiky shell both for offense and protection, effectively granting access to the moves Needle Arm, Pin Missile, Spikes, Spiky Shield and Spike Cannon. Takes 9% energy to find.





*Belue Berry:* Eating this berry gives the Belues, which is considered a major status affliction for the purpose of moves and abilities. It does nothing in reality, apart from making Disarming Voice a 120 base power move, be it used by or against this Pokémon. It's because it does _emotional damage_. Takes 9% energy to find.



Every Pokémon particularly likes a flavour and dislikes another one, though neither flavour is known at the beginning of the battle. You'll have to guess depending on their reactions to berry eating. Eating berries they like increase friendship with their trainer, and eating berries they dislike decreases it.

Friendship is the measure of a bond between a Pokémon and a trainer. The greater the bond, the greater the chances of breaking out of attraction and confusion, not be fully paralysed, secondary effects happening, etc. Mostly up to the ref.

But wait, there's more! A Pokémon berry-picking may pick up a *Fawol Berry*, which is disgusting and inflicts the poison status, as well as a one-stage drop in Defense, Special Defense and Speed. The chance of picking a Fawol Berry is equal to the energy cost required to find the berry you were looking for.[/hide]

Dissatisfied with the measly berry fields in Kalos and Hoenn, generations of Trainers of Asber have turned to agriculture to create their own optimal site for battling — because what else would you do with a berry orchard, anyway? Harvest it? Psssh — don’t be silly. The Berry Orchard has become quite the idyllic site in spite of its violent guests, with Aggron workers repairing any landscape damage and a team of Roserade and Sunflora caring for the flora. A pair of shrines to Shaymin and Zygarde at the entrance ensure the Berry Orchard stays in pristine condition.

And now, we’re here to have a good ol’ battle and test the groundskeepers’ dedication and ability. Crossing the bridge over the stream, Lord of the Fireflies declares a spot nearby as a good place to start, and sends out his Dunsparce, Hats Justhats, a plump winged serpent peering out from under an oversized helmet. Opposite him, Lilycolo selects her Eevee, Larry, who wags his cream-tipped brown tail agreeably. Their ref, yours truly, waves his flags, and the battle begins!

*Team Lord of the Fireflies (OOO)*

*Hats Justhats (M) the Dunsparce*
*<Serene Grace>* Doubles odds of side-effects when using a damaging move.
*@Rocky Helmet* Foes take 2% damage when they use contact moves.
*███████████* 100% Health
*███████████* 100% Energy
*Chills used:* 0 of 2
*Speed:* 45
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* Balancing his hat just right.
*Commands:* Agility ~ Headbutt / Coil / Ancientpower x2

*Team Lilycolo (OOO)*

*Larry (M) the Eevee*
*<Adaptability>* Same-type attacks get double the STAB bonus, but other attacks cost 1.2× energy.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*███████████* 100% Health
*███████████* 100% Energy
*Chills used:* 0 of 2
*Speed:* 55
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* _”Larry is to be battling now.”_
*Commands:* MAKING OF PETITE SUB ~ SYNCHRONIZATION OF NOISE ~ YAWNING OF DECEPTIVE TIREDNESS

Larry is to be making of petite sub to start off with, yes? He immediately starts by pawing at the ground rapidly, sending flurries of dirt flying into a pile behind him. When the mound is big enough, he nudges it into the approximate shape of an Eevee. For the finishing touch, Larry ceremonially anoints it with his paw, transmitting the spark of life. Meanwhile, as this intricate procedure comes to a close, Hats is fluttering wildly back and forth through the trees, screaming his head off about how he’s _”gotta go fast!”_

Breathing heavily, Hats stops rushing around when he’s sure he has the edge over his foe in speed. Now that he’s finally paying attention, he finds not just one foe, but two. Well, two Eevees are no more a match for Hats’ hat than one would be, he decides, and careens headfirst into one of them, he doesn’t really care which. He blasts the substitute’s head off in an explosion of dirt, then wheels around to prepare for a second strike. Before he can go ahead, though, a sudden, sharp pain fills his body. Every nerve ending in his body feels like it’s on fire, and the Dunsparce finds himself writhing on the ground.

When the pain finally lets up, Hats notices some sentry Patrat looking just as bad… and Larry chuckling mischievously! How dare he! Hats revs up his metaphorical engines again to strike hard at the enemy, but once again the substitute jumps in the way to absorb the strike. Hats blows it to smithereens — er, dirt clods — with extreme satisfaction, then turns to Larry to see what his next move will be. Rather than attacking, however, Larry just stretches his limbs and opens his mouth wide in an exaggerated yawn. That’s right, Hats supposes, it is getting pretty late. Maybe it’ll be time to take a nap soon...

*Team Lord of the Fireflies (OOO)*

*Hats Justhats (M) the Dunsparce*
*<Serene Grace>* Doubles odds of side-effects when using a damaging move.
*@Rocky Helmet* Foes take 2% damage when they use contact moves.
*█████████* 88% Health
*██████████* 90% Energy
*Chills used:* 0 of 2
*Speed:* 90
*Status:* +2 Speed, feeling drowsy.
*Condition:* Getting kinda tired...
*Commands used:* Agility ~ Headbutt ~ Headbutt

*Team Lilycolo (OOO)*

*Larry (M) the Eevee*
*<Adaptability>* Same-type attacks get double the STAB bonus, but other attacks cost 1.2× energy.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*██████████* 90% Health
*█████████* 83% Energy
*Chills used:* 0 of 2
*Speed:* 55
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* _”Tch… pathetic.”_
*Commands used:* Substitute (10%) ~ Synchronoise ~ Yawn



Spoiler: Rolls:



Unless otherwise stated, all rolls are on a scale from 001-100 where the roll must be equal to or lower than the accuracy in order to hit, the effect chance in order to have an effect, or the critical hit chance to crit.

On confusion/paralysis/attraction etc. rolls, anything equal to or lower than the failure chance is a failure; anything higher lets the Pokemon use its command.

Action One
Larry uses Substitute (10%).
~ Larry creates a substitute.

Hats uses Agility.
~ Hats’ Speed is boosted by 2 stages. His recalculated Speed: 45 × 2 = 90.

Action Two
Hats uses Headbutt.
~ Headbutt has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Headbutt’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). Hats fails to crit with a roll of 41.
~ Headbutt has a 60% chance to make the target flinch. This effect fails with a roll of 81.

Larry uses Synchronoise.
~ Synchronoise has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Synchronoise’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). Larry fails to crit with a roll of 93.

Action Three
Hats uses Headbutt.
~ Headbutt has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Headbutt’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). Hats fails to crit with a roll of 34.
~ Headbutt has a 60% chance to make the target flinch. This effect succeeds with a roll of 22, but its target is a substitute, which cannot flinch.

Larry uses Yawn.
~ Hats becomes drowsy.





Spoiler: Calculations:



For all calculations, please completely ignore all the rules you learned in school about order of operations. Everything in this section just goes left to right.

Action One

Larry uses Substitute (10%).
~ *Larry expends 10% health and 5% energy* to create a substitute.

Hats uses Agility.
~ Agility does not deal damage.
~ *Base energy 2%* = *Hats expends 2% energy.*

 100% health, 98% energy
 90% health, 95% energy, 10% substitute

Action Two

Hats uses Headbutt.
~ *Base power 7%* + 1.75 for STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification = 8.75 rounded down = *Larry’s substitute takes 8% damage.*
~ *Base energy 5%* - 1 for STAB = *Hats expends 4% energy.*

Larry uses Synchronoise.
~ *Base power 12%* + not STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification = *Hats takes 12% damage.*
~ *Base energy 7%* × 1.2 for Adaptability = 8.4 rounded up = *Larry expends 9% energy.*

 88% health, 94% energy
 90% health, 86% energy, 2% substitute

Action Three

Hats uses Headbutt.
~ *Base power 7%* + 1.75 for STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification = 8.75 rounded down = *Larry’s substitute takes 8% damage.*
~ *Base energy 5%* - 1 for STAB = *Hats expends 4% energy.*

Larry uses Yawn.
~ Yawn does not deal damage.
~ *Base energy 4%* - 1 for STAB = *Larry expends 3% energy.*

 88% health, 90% energy
 90% health, 83% energy



*Arena*
A pleasantly cool breeze blows through the Berry Orchard, which is still looking pristine. Some of the sentry Patrat — stationed to alert authorities if too much is damaged — are cringing from lingering headaches, though.

*Notes:*
*1.* Speed order: Hats Justhats (90) > Larry (55).
*2.* For Speed, I follow the games’ method of calculating stat stage changes, so an increase of two stages doubled Hats’ Speed.
*3.* Per advice from Eifie the last time I reffed Adaptability, the bonus to STAB it gives will be considered part of the base power for the purposes of energy calculation. This doesn’t affect anything yet, since Larry hasn’t used a damaging STAB attack yet, but I thought you ought to know.
*4.* The second Headbutt rolled to flinch, but since it was attacking a substitute (and broke it, at that), this was a moot point.
*5.* Hats is drowsy and will fall asleep at the end of the first action next round.
*Next round,* Lilycolo commands first, followed by Lord of the Fireflies.


----------



## Herbe (Sep 15, 2015)

/says while hugging larry 

you have done good, larry! my devious plan has SUCCEEDED

ooo boy it's neck and neck now innit? but at least it is predictable what HATS will do! aha!

synchronization of noise worked quite well last time, did it not? but today we will be using the BASHING OF SKULLS QUICKLY in order to spare the poor patrat.  

after hats takes the nappiest of naps, pick and consume a BLUK berry! 

then make a TEAM of DOUBLES so when hats awakens from his nappy nap he will be utterly confused! MUWAHAHAHAHA!!

IF: hats decides to PROTECT HESELF IN ANYWAY, work yeself up instead of bashing of skulls. 
*Skull Bash Fast/Work Up ~ Pick Bluk Berry ~ Double Team *


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Sep 16, 2015)

Counter Skull Bash, then Snore for as long as you're asleep. If you wake up, Headbutt.

hax~

*Counter ~ Snore / Headbutt ~ Snore / Headbutt*


----------



## JackPK (Sep 22, 2015)

*[size=+2]Lord of the Fireflies vs Lilycolo: Round Two[/size]*



Spoiler: Arena



*Format:* 3 vs. 3 Singles
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 168 hours, 42 minutes, π + _ei_ seconds
*Banned moves:* OHKOes, Attract, Endeavor, Super Fang, Direct Healing (Including Pain Split). Chills limited to 2 / pokémon. 

*Arena:* The Berry Orchard

The Berry Orchard is a fairly simple arena. There's nothing really unusual in here; a lazy stream jogs across a grassy plain, with a sturdy wooden bridge granting passage from one side to the other. And berries, everywhere. Growing from the myriad of short trees and spiky bushes, scattered across the land by the winds, floating helplessly on the river, taken away by the modest current. 

Any Pokémon may use an action and some energy to find a berry of their liking, with its effect kicking in as soon as they meet the conditions and / or are ordered to eat it. For example, a Liechi Berry may not be eaten if the user is above 33% health. A berry obtained this way does not use up an item slot, and may not be Recycled. The energy necessary to find a berry depends on its rarity, of course - the energy percentage amounts to the half the price of the berry, rounded up. All the berry information necessary is available in the database, but a few of them are left out. Their effects are as described below:

[hide=BERRIES]

	
	
		
		
	


	



*Figy Berry:* Restores 15% health, but confuses Pokémon that dislike spicy food instead. Takes 7% energy to find.





*Wiki Berry:* Restores 15% health, but confuses Pokémon that dislike dry food instead. Takes 7% energy to find.





*Mago Berry:* Restores 15% health, but confuses Pokémon that dislike sweet food instead. Takes 7% energy to find.





*Aguav Berry:* Restores 15% health, but confuses Pokémon that dislike bitter food instead. Takes 7% energy to find.





*Iapapa Berry:* Restores 15% health, but confuses Pokémon that dislike sour food instead. Takes 7% energy to find.





*Razz Berry:* Raises Attack and Special Attack by one stage if the Pokémon likes spicy or dry food. Takes 2% energy to find.





*Bluk Berry:* Raises Special Attack and Speed by one stage if the Pokémon likes dry or sweet food. Takes 2% energy to find.





*Nanab Berry:* Raises Special Defense and Speed by one stage if the Pokémon likes bitter or sweet food. Takes 2% energy to find.





*Wepear Berry:* Raises Defense and Special Defense by one stage if the Pokémon likes sour or bitter food. Takes 2% energy to find.





*Pinap Berry:* Raises Attack and Defense by one stage if the Pokémon likes spicy or sour food. Takes 2% energy to find.





*Pomeg Berry:* Deals 3% damage, but greatly increases friendship. Takes 3% energy to find.





*Kelpsy Berry:* Lowers Attack by one stage, but greatly increases friendship. Takes 3% energy to find.





*Qualot Berry:* Lowers Defense by one stage, but greatly increases friendship. Takes 3% energy to find.





*Hondew Berry:* Lowers Special Attack by one stage, but greatly increases friendship. Takes 3% energy to find.





*Grepa Berry:* Lowers Special Defense by one stage, but greatly increases friendship. Takes 3% energy to find.





*Tamato Berry:* Lowers Speed by one stage, but greatly increases friendship. Takes 3% energy to find.





*Cornn Berry:* A berry from an ancient era. Grants the move Ancient Power and boosts its base power to 90 for two rounds. Grants Fossil Pokémon (as well as Relicanth) a boost in nostalgia (chance of secondary effects happening) as they remember the good old times. Takes 9% energy to find.





*Magost Berry:* A Berry that is widely said to have a finely balanced flavor. Grants the ability Sweet Veil and the move Sweet Scent, also doubling its effect, for two rounds. Takes 9% energy to find.





*Rabuta Berry:* A rare variety that is overgrown with hair. Grants the abilities Fur Coat for two rounds, after which the hair will shed and cure the Pokémon from all status afflictions it may have as well as any affliction caused by something sticking on its body (String Shot, Leech Seed, etc.). Takes 9% energy to find.





*Nomel Berry:* Quite sour. Just one bite makes it impossible to taste for three days. Pokémon that like sour food will have all stats increase by one stage for two rounds. Pokémon that dislike sour food will have all stats decrease by one stage for two rounds. Takes 9% energy to find.





*Spelon Berry:* So spicy is the Spelon Berry that, Fire type or not, Pokémon will try to breathe fire after eating a single one, effectively granting access to all fire-breathing moves for two rounds, but dealing 4% fire-type damage. Takes 9% energy to find.





*Pamtre Berry:* This Berry drifted from a faraway sea. It's filled with exotic flavors that grant otherworldly abilities, effectively granting the Pokémon's Hidden Ability for two rounds, or a random normal ability if it already has access to its Hidden Ability. Takes 9% energy to find.





*Watmel Berry:* Very sweet, but mostly very hydrating. Quenches any thirst, and as such the user will behave as thus it is affected by rain for two rounds. No weather-changing move or ability can change this. Takes 9% energy to find.





*Durin Berry:* It is so bitter, no one has ever eaten it as is. Pokémon will rather use its spiky shell both for offense and protection, effectively granting access to the moves Needle Arm, Pin Missile, Spikes, Spiky Shield and Spike Cannon. Takes 9% energy to find.





*Belue Berry:* Eating this berry gives the Belues, which is considered a major status affliction for the purpose of moves and abilities. It does nothing in reality, apart from making Disarming Voice a 120 base power move, be it used by or against this Pokémon. It's because it does _emotional damage_. Takes 9% energy to find.



Every Pokémon particularly likes a flavour and dislikes another one, though neither flavour is known at the beginning of the battle. You'll have to guess depending on their reactions to berry eating. Eating berries they like increase friendship with their trainer, and eating berries they dislike decreases it.

Friendship is the measure of a bond between a Pokémon and a trainer. The greater the bond, the greater the chances of breaking out of attraction and confusion, not be fully paralysed, secondary effects happening, etc. Mostly up to the ref.

But wait, there's more! A Pokémon berry-picking may pick up a *Fawol Berry*, which is disgusting and inflicts the poison status, as well as a one-stage drop in Defense, Special Defense and Speed. The chance of picking a Fawol Berry is equal to the energy cost required to find the berry you were looking for.[/hide]

*Team Lord of the Fireflies (OOO)*

*Hats Justhats (M) the Dunsparce*
*<Serene Grace>* Doubles odds of side-effects when using a damaging move.
*@Rocky Helmet* Foes take 2% damage when they use contact moves.
*█████████* 88% Health
*██████████* 90% Energy
*Chills used:* 0 of 2
*Speed:* 90
*Status:* +2 Speed, feeling drowsy.
*Condition:* Getting kinda tired...
*Commands:* Counter ~ Snore / Headbutt ~ Snore / Headbutt

*Team Lilycolo (OOO)*

*Larry (M) the Eevee*
*<Adaptability>* Same-type attacks get double the STAB bonus, but other attacks cost 1.2× energy.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*██████████* 90% Health
*█████████* 83% Energy
*Chills used:* 0 of 2
*Speed:* 55
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* _”Tch… pathetic.”_
*Commands:* Skull Bash / Work Up ~ pick and consume Bluk Berry ~ Double Team

Larry chuckles to himself at how drowsy Hats is getting. Pretty soon, he’ll be fast asleep, and then there’ll be nothing he can do to stop Larry’s hijinks! His devious plan in mind, he lowers his head to prepare for a brutal attack as Hats just sits here, eyelids drooping. The Eevee sprints forward at a full gallop and bashes his skull straight into Hats’ body, landing a strong hit even while nicking himself on his foe’s helmet— er, hat. But the moment of unguardedness Larry takes to wince and check the wound is enough for Hats to return a doubly strong hit, flipping the Eevee head-over-tail across the battlefield.

By the time Larry gets to his feet, Hats has already fallen fully asleep. Ha! Now’s his chance! He’ll find a berry and— His thought process is suddenly interrupted by a blaring snore that knocks his command right out of his head. What was he supposed to do? Um….

Well, Larry can’t really remember what he was supposed to do quite at that moment, but he definitely knows that _after_ that, he was going to use Double Team, so he might as well get started on that. With a waggle of his tail, he— gets interrupted by another loud snore from Hats’ side of the field. The darn Dunsparce just won’t let him get through a command without interrupting his train of thought, will he? Larry sighs in exasperation and turns to his Trainer for the next round’s commands.

*Team Lord of the Fireflies (OOO)*

*Hats Justhats (M) the Dunsparce*
*<Serene Grace>* Doubles odds of side-effects when using a damaging move.
*@Rocky Helmet* Foes take 2% damage when they use contact moves.
*███████* 69% Health
*███████* 65% Energy
*Chills used:* 0 of 2
*Speed:* 90
*Status:* +2 Speed, sleeping (90% chance of staying asleep next action).
*Condition:* Dozing with satisfaction.
*Commands used:* Counter ~ Snore ~ Snore

*Team Lilycolo (OOO)*

*Larry (M) the Eevee*
*<Adaptability>* Same-type attacks get double the STAB bonus, but other attacks cost 1.2× energy.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*█████* 40% Health (capped)
*████████* 74% Energy
*Chills used:* 0 of 2
*Speed:* 55
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* Seething.
*Commands used:* Skull Bash ~ (flinched) ~ (flinched)



Spoiler: Rolls:



Unless otherwise stated, all rolls are on a scale from 001-100 where the roll must be equal to or lower than the accuracy in order to hit, the effect chance in order to have an effect, or the critical hit chance to crit.

On confusion/paralysis/attraction etc. rolls, anything equal to or lower than the failure chance is a failure; anything higher lets the Pokemon use its command.

Action One
Larry lowers his head.
~ Larry’s Defense increases by one stage.

Larry uses Skull Bash.
~ Larry’s Defense boost fades.
~ Skull Bash has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Skull Bash’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). Larry fails to crit with a roll of 85.

Hats uses Counter.
~ Counter has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.

Hats falls asleep (100% chance of staying asleep).

Action Two
Hats is asleep (100% chance of staying asleep).
Hats uses Snore.
~ Snore has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Snore’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). Hats fails to crit with a roll of 28.
~ Snore has a 60% chance to make the target flinch. This effect succeeds with a roll of 31.
~ Hats’ sleep reduces to 95% chance of staying asleep.

Larry flinches.

Action Three
Hats is asleep (95% chance of staying asleep). He fails to wake up with a roll of 53.
Hats uses Snore.
~ Snore has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Snore’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). Hats fails to crit with a roll of 57.
~ Snore has a 60% chance to make the target flinch, lowered to 50% since Larry has recently flinched once already. This effect succeeds with a roll of 26.
~ Hats’ sleep reduces to 90% chance of staying asleep.

Larry flinches.





Spoiler: Calculations:



For all calculations, please completely ignore all the rules you learned in school about order of operations. Everything in this section just goes left to right.

Last Round

 88% health, 90% energy
 90% health, 83% energy

Action One

Larry uses Skull Bash.
~ *Base power 13%* + 3.25 for STAB + 3.25 more for Adaptability + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification = 19.5 rounded down = *Hats takes 19% damage.*
~ *Base energy 8%* + 2 for Adaptability’s boost - 1 for STAB = *Larry expends 9% energy.*
~ *Larry takes 2% damage from the Rocky Helmet.*

Hats uses Counter.
~ 19% damage × 2 = *Larry takes 38% damage.*
~ *Hats expends 19% energy.*

 69% health, 71% energy
 50% health, 74% energy

Action Two

Hats uses Snore.
~ *Base power 5%* + 1.25 for STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification = 6.25 rounded down = *Larry takes 6% damage.*
~ *Base energy 4%* - 1 for STAB = *Hats expends 3% energy.*

Larry flinches.

 69% health, 68% energy
 44% health, 74% energy

Action Three

Hats uses Snore.
~ *Base power 5%* + 1.25 for STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification = 6.25 rounded down = *Larry takes 6% damage.*
~ *Base energy 4%* - 1 for STAB = *Hats expends 3% energy.*

Larry flinches.

 69% health, 65% energy
 38% health (capped at 40%), 74% energy



*Arena*
A pleasantly cool breeze blows through the Berry Orchard, which is still looking pristine.

*Notes:*
*1.* Speed order: Hats Justhats (90) > Larry (55).
*2.* Since Larry is so much slower than Hats now, commanding him to just do something “fast” would not normally work. However, Counter has negative priority so Larry was able to hit first with Skull Bash anyway.
*3.* Per a ruling from Eifie (in the ref’s notes for the linked round), flinches are supposed to lose their effectiveness the more they happen. So after flinching once, Larry’s chance of flinching was slightly lowered for the next Snore, but he still flinched anyway, so next round his chance of flinching will be even lower. After he doesn’t flinch for awhile, the chance will start rising back to normal.
*Next round,* Lord of the Fireflies commands first, followed by Lilycolo.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Sep 23, 2015)

Welp, not much we can do but Snore for as long as you're asleep!

If you wake up, well, Coil once then Headbutt! Coil if they Protect, too.

*Snore / Coil / Headbutt x3*


----------



## JackPK (Oct 3, 2015)

Sorry for being super late, but here is a *48-hour DQ warning for Lilycolo*.


----------



## Herbe (Oct 4, 2015)

????? That hax tho

Meh. Let's try finding 3 wiki berries. If you think wiki berries are rank, get 2 mago berries instead after the first wiki. Also I'm gonna... go check out the outer area of the forest for a while so don't be afraid if i leave. Brb love u larry kthxbai

*PICK and CONSUME WIKI BERRY ~ PICK and CONSUME wiki berry/PICK and CONSUME mago berry x2*


----------



## JackPK (Oct 19, 2015)

*[size=+2]Lord of the Fireflies vs Lilycolo: Round Three[/size]*



Spoiler: Arena



*Format:* 3 vs. 3 Singles
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 168 hours, 42 minutes, π + _ei_ seconds
*Banned moves:* OHKOes, Attract, Endeavor, Super Fang, Direct Healing (Including Pain Split). Chills limited to 2 / pokémon. 

*Arena:* The Berry Orchard

The Berry Orchard is a fairly simple arena. There's nothing really unusual in here; a lazy stream jogs across a grassy plain, with a sturdy wooden bridge granting passage from one side to the other. And berries, everywhere. Growing from the myriad of short trees and spiky bushes, scattered across the land by the winds, floating helplessly on the river, taken away by the modest current. 

Any Pokémon may use an action and some energy to find a berry of their liking, with its effect kicking in as soon as they meet the conditions and / or are ordered to eat it. For example, a Liechi Berry may not be eaten if the user is above 33% health. A berry obtained this way does not use up an item slot, and may not be Recycled. The energy necessary to find a berry depends on its rarity, of course - the energy percentage amounts to the half the price of the berry, rounded up. All the berry information necessary is available in the database, but a few of them are left out. Their effects are as described below:

[hide=BERRIES]

	
	
		
		
	


	



*Figy Berry:* Restores 15% health, but confuses Pokémon that dislike spicy food instead. Takes 7% energy to find.





*Wiki Berry:* Restores 15% health, but confuses Pokémon that dislike dry food instead. Takes 7% energy to find.





*Mago Berry:* Restores 15% health, but confuses Pokémon that dislike sweet food instead. Takes 7% energy to find.





*Aguav Berry:* Restores 15% health, but confuses Pokémon that dislike bitter food instead. Takes 7% energy to find.





*Iapapa Berry:* Restores 15% health, but confuses Pokémon that dislike sour food instead. Takes 7% energy to find.





*Razz Berry:* Raises Attack and Special Attack by one stage if the Pokémon likes spicy or dry food. Takes 2% energy to find.





*Bluk Berry:* Raises Special Attack and Speed by one stage if the Pokémon likes dry or sweet food. Takes 2% energy to find.





*Nanab Berry:* Raises Special Defense and Speed by one stage if the Pokémon likes bitter or sweet food. Takes 2% energy to find.





*Wepear Berry:* Raises Defense and Special Defense by one stage if the Pokémon likes sour or bitter food. Takes 2% energy to find.





*Pinap Berry:* Raises Attack and Defense by one stage if the Pokémon likes spicy or sour food. Takes 2% energy to find.





*Pomeg Berry:* Deals 3% damage, but greatly increases friendship. Takes 3% energy to find.





*Kelpsy Berry:* Lowers Attack by one stage, but greatly increases friendship. Takes 3% energy to find.





*Qualot Berry:* Lowers Defense by one stage, but greatly increases friendship. Takes 3% energy to find.





*Hondew Berry:* Lowers Special Attack by one stage, but greatly increases friendship. Takes 3% energy to find.





*Grepa Berry:* Lowers Special Defense by one stage, but greatly increases friendship. Takes 3% energy to find.





*Tamato Berry:* Lowers Speed by one stage, but greatly increases friendship. Takes 3% energy to find.





*Cornn Berry:* A berry from an ancient era. Grants the move Ancient Power and boosts its base power to 90 for two rounds. Grants Fossil Pokémon (as well as Relicanth) a boost in nostalgia (chance of secondary effects happening) as they remember the good old times. Takes 9% energy to find.





*Magost Berry:* A Berry that is widely said to have a finely balanced flavor. Grants the ability Sweet Veil and the move Sweet Scent, also doubling its effect, for two rounds. Takes 9% energy to find.





*Rabuta Berry:* A rare variety that is overgrown with hair. Grants the abilities Fur Coat for two rounds, after which the hair will shed and cure the Pokémon from all status afflictions it may have as well as any affliction caused by something sticking on its body (String Shot, Leech Seed, etc.). Takes 9% energy to find.





*Nomel Berry:* Quite sour. Just one bite makes it impossible to taste for three days. Pokémon that like sour food will have all stats increase by one stage for two rounds. Pokémon that dislike sour food will have all stats decrease by one stage for two rounds. Takes 9% energy to find.





*Spelon Berry:* So spicy is the Spelon Berry that, Fire type or not, Pokémon will try to breathe fire after eating a single one, effectively granting access to all fire-breathing moves for two rounds, but dealing 4% fire-type damage. Takes 9% energy to find.





*Pamtre Berry:* This Berry drifted from a faraway sea. It's filled with exotic flavors that grant otherworldly abilities, effectively granting the Pokémon's Hidden Ability for two rounds, or a random normal ability if it already has access to its Hidden Ability. Takes 9% energy to find.





*Watmel Berry:* Very sweet, but mostly very hydrating. Quenches any thirst, and as such the user will behave as thus it is affected by rain for two rounds. No weather-changing move or ability can change this. Takes 9% energy to find.





*Durin Berry:* It is so bitter, no one has ever eaten it as is. Pokémon will rather use its spiky shell both for offense and protection, effectively granting access to the moves Needle Arm, Pin Missile, Spikes, Spiky Shield and Spike Cannon. Takes 9% energy to find.





*Belue Berry:* Eating this berry gives the Belues, which is considered a major status affliction for the purpose of moves and abilities. It does nothing in reality, apart from making Disarming Voice a 120 base power move, be it used by or against this Pokémon. It's because it does _emotional damage_. Takes 9% energy to find.



Every Pokémon particularly likes a flavour and dislikes another one, though neither flavour is known at the beginning of the battle. You'll have to guess depending on their reactions to berry eating. Eating berries they like increase friendship with their trainer, and eating berries they dislike decreases it.

Friendship is the measure of a bond between a Pokémon and a trainer. The greater the bond, the greater the chances of breaking out of attraction and confusion, not be fully paralysed, secondary effects happening, etc. Mostly up to the ref.

But wait, there's more! A Pokémon berry-picking may pick up a *Fawol Berry*, which is disgusting and inflicts the poison status, as well as a one-stage drop in Defense, Special Defense and Speed. The chance of picking a Fawol Berry is equal to the energy cost required to find the berry you were looking for.[/hide]

*Team Lord of the Fireflies (OOO)*

*Hats Justhats (M) the Dunsparce*
*<Serene Grace>* Doubles odds of side-effects when using a damaging move.
*@Rocky Helmet* Foes take 2% damage when they use contact moves.
*███████* 69% Health
*███████* 65% Energy
*Chills used:* 0 of 2
*Speed:* 90
*Status:* +2 Speed, sleeping (90% chance of staying asleep next action).
*Condition:* Dozing with satisfaction.
*Commands:* Snore / Coil / Headbutt x3

*Team Lilycolo (OOO)*

*Larry (M) the Eevee*
*<Adaptability>* Same-type attacks get double the STAB bonus, but other attacks cost 1.2× energy.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*█████* 40% Health
*████████* 74% Energy
*Chills used:* 0 of 2
*Speed:* 55
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* Seething.
*Commands:* pick and consume Wiki Berry ~ pick and consume Wiki Berry / Mago Berry x2

Hats lets out another snore like a foghorn, but Larry’s prepared — he knows what to do this time. After consulting his Trainer’s field encyclopedia of berries, the Eevee scampers over to a nearby bush and searches for the plump purple berry he’s been commanded to seek out. He tugs it off the vine and takes a bite — pretty dry, which is not Larry’s favorite thing in the world, but it’s certainly not bad. As he finishes the berry off, Larry feels reinvigorated and ready to fight.

Fighting isn’t really what his Trainer commanded, but that doesn’t matter much anyway, since Hats interrupts Larry’s train of thought with another snore at full-blast. With his command fully knocked out of his head, the Eevee resorts to frustratedly pawing at the ground. _When_ will that Dunsparce wake up, he wonders.

When, indeed. But it’s certainly not now — Hats doesn’t show the slightest indication of stirring. Not a twitch around the eyelids nor a squirm into a more comfortable position — nothing at all. Fully entrenched in his deep sleep, Hats gives another contented snore that, luckily for Larry, doesn’t have quite the same edge to it as his previous ones. Bearing it out with his command still intact in his brain, Larry trots once again to the berry bush and pulls out a Wiki Berry. The dry flavor doesn’t do much for him, but the firm fruit fills his belly and makes him fighting-fit again.

*Team Lord of the Fireflies (OOO)*

*Hats Justhats (M) the Dunsparce*
*<Serene Grace>* Doubles odds of side-effects when using a damaging move.
*@Rocky Helmet* Foes take 2% damage when they use contact moves.
*███████* 69% Health
*██████* 56% Energy
*Chills used:* 0 of 2
*Speed:* 90
*Status:* +2 Speed, sleeping (75% chance of staying asleep next action).
*Condition:* Snoozing comfortably.
*Commands used:* Snore ~ Snore ~ Snore

*Team Lilycolo (OOO)*

*Larry (M) the Eevee*
*<Adaptability>* Same-type attacks get double the STAB bonus, but other attacks cost 1.2× energy.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*██████* 52% Health
*███████* 60% Energy
*Chills used:* 0 of 2
*Speed:* 55
*Status:* Normal. Neither likes nor dislikes Dry food.
*Condition:* Full-bellied.
*Commands used:* pick and consume Wiki Berry ~ (flinched) ~ pick and consume Wiki Berry



Spoiler: Rolls:



Unless otherwise stated, all rolls are on a scale from 001-100 where the roll must be equal to or lower than the accuracy in order to hit, the effect chance in order to have an effect, or the critical hit chance to crit.

On confusion/paralysis/attraction etc. rolls, anything equal to or lower than the failure chance is a failure; anything higher lets the Pokemon use its command.

Action One
Hats is asleep (90% chance of staying asleep). He fails to wake up with a roll of 55.
Hats uses Snore.
~ Snore has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Snore’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). Hats fails to crit with a roll of 85.
~ Snore has a 60% chance to make the target flinch, lowered to 40% since Larry has recently flinched twice already. This effect fails with a roll of 46.
~ Hats’ sleep reduces to 85% chance of staying asleep.

Larry picks and consumes a Wiki Berry.
~ Chance of Fawol Berry: 7%; roll: 50, so no Fawol Berry.
~ Larry neither likes nor dislikes the dry taste.

Action Two
Hats is asleep (85% chance of staying asleep). He fails to wake up with a roll of 52.
Hats uses Snore.
~ Snore has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Snore’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). Hats fails to crit with a roll of 35.
~ Snore has a 60% chance to make the target flinch, lowered to 40% since Larry has recently flinched twice already. This effect succeeds with a roll of 9.
~ Hats’ sleep reduces to 80% chance of staying asleep.

Larry flinches.

Action Three
Hats is asleep (80% chance of staying asleep). He fails to wake up with a roll of 4.
Hats uses Snore.
~ Snore has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Snore’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). Hats fails to crit with a roll of 70.
~ Snore has a 60% chance to make the target flinch, lowered to 30% since Larry has recently flinched three times already. This effect fails with a roll of 42.
~ Hats’ sleep reduces to 75% chance of staying asleep.

Larry picks and consumes a Wiki Berry.
~ Chance of Fawol Berry: 7%; roll: 89, so no Fawol Berry.
~ Larry neither likes nor dislikes the dry taste.





Spoiler: Calculations:



For all calculations, please completely ignore all the rules you learned in school about order of operations. Everything in this section just goes left to right.

Last Round

 69% health, 65% energy
 40% health, 74% energy

Action One

Hats uses Snore.
~ *Base power 5%* + 1.25 for STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification = 6.25 rounded down = *Larry takes 6% damage.*
~ *Base energy 4%* - 1 for STAB = *Hats expends 3% energy.*

Larry picks and consumes a Wiki Berry.
~ *Larry restores 15% health.*
~ *Larry expends 7% energy.*

 69% health, 62% energy
 49% health, 67% energy

Action Two

Hats uses Snore.
~ *Base power 5%* + 1.25 for STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification = 6.25 rounded down = *Larry takes 6% damage.*
~ *Base energy 4%* - 1 for STAB = *Hats expends 3% energy.*

Larry flinches.

 69% health, 59% energy
 43% health, 67% energy

Action Three

Hats uses Snore.
~ *Base power 5%* + 1.25 for STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification = 6.25 rounded down = *Larry takes 6% damage.*
~ *Base energy 4%* - 1 for STAB = *Hats expends 3% energy.*

Larry picks and consumes a Wiki Berry.
~ *Larry restores 15% health.*
~ *Larry expends 7% energy.*

 69% health, 56% energy
 52% health, 60% energy



*Arena*
A pleasantly cool breeze blows through the Berry Orchard, which is still looking pristine.

*Notes:*
*1.* Speed order: Hats Justhats (90) > Larry (55).
*2.* Even with the declining flinch rate, Larry still flinched on the second action.
*3.* The flinch rate has been going down by 10% per flinch. If no one has an objection, each flinch’s effect on the flinch rate will “wear off” after nine actions.
*Next round,* Lilycolo commands first, followed by Lord of the Fireflies.


----------



## Herbe (Nov 28, 2015)

I kinda got lost in the woods, sorry Larry. 

Keep picking those wiki berries for as long as Hats is asleep. Once he wakes up, use dat hyper voice! If he protects tho get more wiki berries. (and if he Bides, get more wiki berries instead of fighting)

*get dem wiki berries/hyper voice x3*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Dec 3, 2015)

Welp, not much to do but keep on Snorin', they ought to end up eating a Fawol Berry one time or another. As soon as you wake up, try to find a Chilan Berry! Once that's done, go for Yawn.

*Snore / Chilan / Yawn x3*


----------



## Herbe (Dec 7, 2015)

p sure chilan berries arent in the list???

also: god of hax, pls give hax :)


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Dec 7, 2015)

As per the arena description, all berries from the shop are usable as well. The berries listed are only the ones not available in the shop.


----------



## JackPK (Jan 30, 2016)

*[size=+2]Lord of the Fireflies vs Lilycolo: Round Four[/size]*



Spoiler: Arena



*Format:* 3 vs. 3 Singles
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 168 hours, 42 minutes, π + _ei_ seconds
*Banned moves:* OHKOes, Attract, Endeavor, Super Fang, Direct Healing (Including Pain Split). Chills limited to 2 / pokémon. 

*Arena:* The Berry Orchard

The Berry Orchard is a fairly simple arena. There's nothing really unusual in here; a lazy stream jogs across a grassy plain, with a sturdy wooden bridge granting passage from one side to the other. And berries, everywhere. Growing from the myriad of short trees and spiky bushes, scattered across the land by the winds, floating helplessly on the river, taken away by the modest current. 

Any Pokémon may use an action and some energy to find a berry of their liking, with its effect kicking in as soon as they meet the conditions and / or are ordered to eat it. For example, a Liechi Berry may not be eaten if the user is above 33% health. A berry obtained this way does not use up an item slot, and may not be Recycled. The energy necessary to find a berry depends on its rarity, of course - the energy percentage amounts to the half the price of the berry, rounded up. All the berry information necessary is available in the database, but a few of them are left out. Their effects are as described below:

[hide=BERRIES]

	
	
		
		
	


	



*Figy Berry:* Restores 15% health, but confuses Pokémon that dislike spicy food instead. Takes 7% energy to find.





*Wiki Berry:* Restores 15% health, but confuses Pokémon that dislike dry food instead. Takes 7% energy to find.





*Mago Berry:* Restores 15% health, but confuses Pokémon that dislike sweet food instead. Takes 7% energy to find.





*Aguav Berry:* Restores 15% health, but confuses Pokémon that dislike bitter food instead. Takes 7% energy to find.





*Iapapa Berry:* Restores 15% health, but confuses Pokémon that dislike sour food instead. Takes 7% energy to find.





*Razz Berry:* Raises Attack and Special Attack by one stage if the Pokémon likes spicy or dry food. Takes 2% energy to find.





*Bluk Berry:* Raises Special Attack and Speed by one stage if the Pokémon likes dry or sweet food. Takes 2% energy to find.





*Nanab Berry:* Raises Special Defense and Speed by one stage if the Pokémon likes bitter or sweet food. Takes 2% energy to find.





*Wepear Berry:* Raises Defense and Special Defense by one stage if the Pokémon likes sour or bitter food. Takes 2% energy to find.





*Pinap Berry:* Raises Attack and Defense by one stage if the Pokémon likes spicy or sour food. Takes 2% energy to find.





*Pomeg Berry:* Deals 3% damage, but greatly increases friendship. Takes 3% energy to find.





*Kelpsy Berry:* Lowers Attack by one stage, but greatly increases friendship. Takes 3% energy to find.





*Qualot Berry:* Lowers Defense by one stage, but greatly increases friendship. Takes 3% energy to find.





*Hondew Berry:* Lowers Special Attack by one stage, but greatly increases friendship. Takes 3% energy to find.





*Grepa Berry:* Lowers Special Defense by one stage, but greatly increases friendship. Takes 3% energy to find.





*Tamato Berry:* Lowers Speed by one stage, but greatly increases friendship. Takes 3% energy to find.





*Cornn Berry:* A berry from an ancient era. Grants the move Ancient Power and boosts its base power to 90 for two rounds. Grants Fossil Pokémon (as well as Relicanth) a boost in nostalgia (chance of secondary effects happening) as they remember the good old times. Takes 9% energy to find.





*Magost Berry:* A Berry that is widely said to have a finely balanced flavor. Grants the ability Sweet Veil and the move Sweet Scent, also doubling its effect, for two rounds. Takes 9% energy to find.





*Rabuta Berry:* A rare variety that is overgrown with hair. Grants the abilities Fur Coat for two rounds, after which the hair will shed and cure the Pokémon from all status afflictions it may have as well as any affliction caused by something sticking on its body (String Shot, Leech Seed, etc.). Takes 9% energy to find.





*Nomel Berry:* Quite sour. Just one bite makes it impossible to taste for three days. Pokémon that like sour food will have all stats increase by one stage for two rounds. Pokémon that dislike sour food will have all stats decrease by one stage for two rounds. Takes 9% energy to find.





*Spelon Berry:* So spicy is the Spelon Berry that, Fire type or not, Pokémon will try to breathe fire after eating a single one, effectively granting access to all fire-breathing moves for two rounds, but dealing 4% fire-type damage. Takes 9% energy to find.





*Pamtre Berry:* This Berry drifted from a faraway sea. It's filled with exotic flavors that grant otherworldly abilities, effectively granting the Pokémon's Hidden Ability for two rounds, or a random normal ability if it already has access to its Hidden Ability. Takes 9% energy to find.





*Watmel Berry:* Very sweet, but mostly very hydrating. Quenches any thirst, and as such the user will behave as thus it is affected by rain for two rounds. No weather-changing move or ability can change this. Takes 9% energy to find.





*Durin Berry:* It is so bitter, no one has ever eaten it as is. Pokémon will rather use its spiky shell both for offense and protection, effectively granting access to the moves Needle Arm, Pin Missile, Spikes, Spiky Shield and Spike Cannon. Takes 9% energy to find.





*Belue Berry:* Eating this berry gives the Belues, which is considered a major status affliction for the purpose of moves and abilities. It does nothing in reality, apart from making Disarming Voice a 120 base power move, be it used by or against this Pokémon. It's because it does _emotional damage_. Takes 9% energy to find.



Every Pokémon particularly likes a flavour and dislikes another one, though neither flavour is known at the beginning of the battle. You'll have to guess depending on their reactions to berry eating. Eating berries they like increase friendship with their trainer, and eating berries they dislike decreases it.

Friendship is the measure of a bond between a Pokémon and a trainer. The greater the bond, the greater the chances of breaking out of attraction and confusion, not be fully paralysed, secondary effects happening, etc. Mostly up to the ref.

But wait, there's more! A Pokémon berry-picking may pick up a *Fawol Berry*, which is disgusting and inflicts the poison status, as well as a one-stage drop in Defense, Special Defense and Speed. The chance of picking a Fawol Berry is equal to the energy cost required to find the berry you were looking for.[/hide]

*Team Lord of the Fireflies (OOO)*

*Hats Justhats (M) the Dunsparce*
*<Serene Grace>* Doubles odds of side-effects when using a damaging move.
*@Rocky Helmet* Foes take 2% damage when they use contact moves.
*███████* 69% Health
*██████* 56% Energy
*Chills used:* 0 of 2
*Speed:* 90
*Status:* +2 Speed, sleeping (75% chance of staying asleep next action).
*Condition:* Snoozing comfortably.
*Commands:* Snore / find Chilan Berry / Yawn x3

*Team Lilycolo (OOO)*

*Larry (M) the Eevee*
*<Adaptability>* Same-type attacks get double the STAB bonus, but other attacks cost 1.2× energy.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*██████* 52% Health
*███████* 60% Energy
*Chills used:* 0 of 2
*Speed:* 55
*Status:* Normal. Neither likes nor dislikes Dry food.
*Condition:* Full-bellied.
*Commands:* pick and consume Wiki Berry / Hyper Voice x3

Riki the Wiki Berry dangles with trepidation on her tree overlooking the battlefield. The brutal Eevee below has already eaten her best friends, Viki and Kiki, and now his Trainer is instructing him to eat more of the poor berries! Riki trembles within her lumpy shell at the prospect of losing more of her people. That can’t be allowed to happen.

The Dunsparce snores, and Riki hopes against hope that it lands another flinch. For a moment, it looks like the Eevee will be stunned, but it shakes its head menacingly and approaches the tree again. With the berries on the lowest branch — Viki and Kiki, poor things — already having been eaten, the hungry menace cranes his head up toward Riki’s father, Miki, on the end of the next branch. Before any of them can shout a last goodbye, the family man is devoured by the monster’s sharp teeth.

“What can we do?” Riki mutters to her mother, Niki, who just looks grimly at her. They both know — there’s nothing they can do. They’re just berries. They have no limbs. Completely ignoring the snoring Dunsparce, their predator looks at them with gleaming eyes as he takes a bite out of Niki straight from the branch, leaving her mutilated corpse to dangle for a moment before the Eevee goes back for seconds.

Time is running out. Riki’s little sister, Piki, a berry of just eight days, shudders — she is next on the branch, and the devourer is already eying her greedily. Riki gulps as she makes her decision without thinking. With a sudden wiggle, Riki twists and jerks, trying to attract the Eevee’s attention. Maybe, just maybe, she can sacrifice herself for her sister. She barely hears the Dunsparce’s snore as she bounces as enticingly as she can. It almost seems to be working, but then she hears a sudden _crack_ in her abscission layer. To her horror, her stem splits from the branch, and she falls, down to the orchard floor. The last thing she sees before impact is the predatory consumer setting its sights on Piki once again...

*Team Lord of the Fireflies (OOO)*

*Hats Justhats (M) the Dunsparce*
*<Serene Grace>* Doubles odds of side-effects when using a damaging move.
*@Rocky Helmet* Foes take 2% damage when they use contact moves.
*███████* 69% Health
*█████* 47% Energy
*Chills used:* 0 of 2
*Speed:* 90
*Status:* +2 Speed, sleeping (60% chance of staying asleep next action).
*Condition:* Still fast asleep.
*Commands used:* Snore ~ Snore ~ Snore

*Team Lilycolo (OOO)*

*Larry (M) the Eevee*
*<Adaptability>* Same-type attacks get double the STAB bonus, but other attacks cost 1.2× energy.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*████████* 79% Health
*████* 39% Energy
*Chills used:* 0 of 2
*Speed:* 55
*Status:* Normal. Neither likes nor dislikes Dry food.
*Condition:* _All this berry-picking is hard work!_
*Commands used:* find Wiki Berry ~ find Wiki Berry ~ find Wiki Berry



Spoiler: Rolls & Calculations:



Unless otherwise stated, all rolls are on a scale from 001-100 where the roll must be equal to or lower than the accuracy in order to hit, the effect chance in order to have an effect, or the critical hit chance to crit.

On confusion/paralysis/attraction etc. rolls, anything equal to or lower than the failure chance is a failure; anything higher lets the Pokemon use its command.

For all calculations, please completely ignore all the rules you learned in school about order of operations. Everything in this section just goes left to right.

Last Round

 69% health, 56% energy
 52% health, 60% energy

Action One

Hats has a 75% chance of staying asleep. He fails to wake up with a roll of 48.
_Hats is asleep.
Hats uses Snore._
~ Snore has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Snore’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). It fails to crit with a roll of 40.
~ Snore has a 60% chance to make the target flinch, lowered to 30% since Larry has recently flinched three times already. This effect fails with a roll of 99.
~ *Base power 5%* + 1.25 for STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification = 6.25 rounded down = *Larry takes 6% damage.*
~ *Base energy 4%* - 1 for STAB = *Hats expends 3% energy.*
Hats’ sleep reduces to 70% chance of staying asleep.

_Larry picks and eats a Wiki Berry._
~ Chance of Fawol Berry: 7%; roll: 77, so no Fawol Berry.
~ Larry neither likes nor dislikes the dry taste.
~ *Larry restores 15% health.*
~ *Larry expends 7% energy.*

 69% health, 53% energy
 61% health, 53% energy

Action Two

Hats has a 70% chance of staying asleep. He fails to wake up with a roll of 2.
_Hats is asleep.
Hats uses Snore._
~ Snore has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Snore’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). It fails to crit with a roll of 65.
~ Snore has a 60% chance to make the target flinch, lowered to 30% since Larry has recently flinched three times already. This effect fails with a roll of 88.
~ *Base power 5%* + 1.25 for STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification = 6.25 rounded down = *Larry takes 6% damage.*
~ *Base energy 4%* - 1 for STAB = *Hats expends 3% energy.*
Hats’ sleep reduces to 65% chance of staying asleep.

_Larry picks and eats a Wiki Berry._
~ Chance of Fawol Berry: 7%; roll: 98, so no Fawol Berry.
~ Larry neither likes nor dislikes the dry taste.
~ *Larry restores 15% health.*
~ *Larry expends 7% energy.*

 69% health, 50% energy
 70% health, 46% energy

Action Three

Hats has a 65% chance of staying asleep. He fails to wake up with a roll of 13.
_Hats is asleep.
Hats uses Snore._
~ Snore has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Snore’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). It fails to crit with a roll of 23.
~ Snore has a 60% chance to make the target flinch, lowered to 30% since Larry has recently flinched three times already. This effect fails with a roll of 60.
~ *Base power 5%* + 1.25 for STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification = 6.25 rounded down = *Larry takes 6% damage.*
~ *Base energy 4%* - 1 for STAB = *Hats expends 3% energy.*
Hats’ sleep reduces to 60% chance of staying asleep.

_Larry picks and eats a Wiki Berry._
~ Chance of Fawol Berry: 7%; roll: 60, so no Fawol Berry.
~ Larry neither likes nor dislikes the dry taste.
~ *Larry restores 15% health.*
~ *Larry expends 7% energy.*

 69% health, 47% energy
 79% health, 39% energy



*Arena*
A pleasantly cool breeze blows through the Berry Orchard, which is still looking pristine.

*Notes:*
*1.* Speed order: Hats Justhats (90) > Larry (55).
*2.* Sorry for the long wait! I’m not sure if I’ll be back permanently or off and on again, but I’m here for now, at least.
*3.* Literally no exciting RNG rolls happened. Sorry for the bizarre writeup. I don’t know where that came from.
*Next round,* Lord of the Fireflies commands first, followed by Lilycolo.


----------



## JackPK (Feb 29, 2016)

Well, it's been a month, so here's *a soft DQ warning for Lord of the Fireflies*, who I don't believe has been online in that time but has no Absence Sheet post. I'm not especially in a hurry to clear this battle out of my potential to-ref list, and Lilycolo's frequent absences mean she probably isn't in a huge hurry to clear out her battle slots either, so I don't intend to actually close this unless LotF comes online and doesn't command or ask for more time, or until LotF has been offline for an even more excessive amount of time. This is, however, a courtesy DQ warning. It's too bad, I really like this arena. I was really hoping to be able to ref a full battle in it.


----------



## JackPK (Jun 4, 2016)

LotF has been AWOL for five months and Lilycolo for three, so I guess it's time to go ahead and formally close this battle. Oh well, the berry mechanic was fun while it lasted.


----------

